# Pigeon with two blue bands on my roof



## jenks2453 (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't get close enough to find out what is on the bands.
He/she's been here for over one week. Eating and drinking and keeping distance of about one foot. I am located in south central PA. Not always here all day, but is here every day. It's getting very cold at night and I don't know what I should be doing.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,
He has probably lost the way and not at all safe outside. 
You can try to catch him during night when it is dark from his roosting spot if you know that. Just throw some large blanket over him, catch and bring him in. Then try to locate the owner from leg band. You can post it here with the band number. 
For now bringing him in is what, is the most needed to save his life.


----------

